# What do you think?



## h3z (Feb 2, 2013)

This is not a powerful machine by any means. But, very FreeBSD-compatible.
http://www.norhtec.com/products/gecko/index.html


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks awesome.

Another src for cheap laptops is...

http://www.schtrade.co.uk/prod/lenovo-x60-core-2-duo-183ghz-1gb-60gb-grade-b

I picked up 10 Thinkpad x61 laptops for Â£65 each a while back. These are all pretty FreeBSD friendly too


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting.  The Xcore86/Xcore86+ processor is talked about in a thread at http://www.deviceonchip.com/forum/29-Spare-Parts/581-Xcore86.html.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 2, 2013)

h3z said:
			
		

> This is not a powerful machine by any means . But, very FreeBSD compatible .
> http://www.norhtec.com/products/gecko/index.html



Very interesting device


----------



## zspider (Feb 3, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Looks awesome.
> 
> Another src for cheap laptops is...
> 
> ...



I still have my T61P, minus the screen, it works well with FreeBSD.


----------



## h3z (Feb 3, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Looks awesome.
> 
> Another src for cheap laptops is...
> 
> ...



That is a nice site . "Bookmarked":e


----------



## h3z (Feb 3, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Interesting.  The Xcore86/Xcore86+ processor is talked about in a thread at http://www.deviceonchip.com/forum/29-Spare-Parts/581-Xcore86.html.



After reading that, it seems like they must have never solved the issue with the 1gb module . Since they are not offerring it anymore .

I like thats is fanless . If I had the tools to make a carrier board, I'd use that module to make a MID/UMPC/PMP . And, could probably sell it for less than the laptop .

I'm asking them for more info on the video device .


----------



## h3z (Feb 4, 2013)

The laptop is nolonger available . Oh, well .


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 5, 2013)

If you can get a hold of one, maybe you could try playing with a Godson/Loongson based system, such as the Yeeloon.  I first heard about these from a Richard Stallman interview.  He used one because it could run a free BIOS.  OpenBSD has a port and work continues.


----------



## h3z (Feb 5, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> If you can get a hold of one, maybe you could try playing with a Godson/Loongson based system, such as the Yeeloon.  I first heard about these from a Richard Stallman interview.  He used one because it could run a free BIOS.  OpenBSD has a port and work continues.



That is a great find . I have long been looking forward to such devices emerging on the market . I think the price is a bit high, for the machine's specs . But, it is good to see that kinda movement .


----------

